
Ravel Open Sources GoldenOrb, Big Data Graph Processing for Everyone - joshdilworth
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/ravel_open_sources_goldenorb_big_data_graph_proces.php#.TglWFz_sw78.hackernews
======
groyal
GitHub is working now: <https://github.com/raveldata/goldenorb>

------
zitterbewegung
Uh clicking the link to the github repository returns a 404 ?

~~~
joshdilworth
Back up now: <https://github.com/raveldata/goldenorb>

~~~
wladimir
It now says "Nothing to see here yet. Move along." :-)

Sounds like a very interesting project, though.

~~~
lobster_johnson
It's out now.

------
joshu
i think author is PR/social media for Ravel/GoldenOrb...

~~~
joshdilworth
I am PR for Ravel, but not the author of the post, obvs

